

Wikipedia website suffers global outage - Rabidgremlin
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=10656680&ref=rss

======
johnfn
How did that article manage to shift from a report of outage to an editorial
on why Wikipedia is bad for college research?

~~~
seancron
And why is the entire second page quotes from Twitter about it, and the link
to the "latest discussions about the outage" a Twitter search for "wikipedia"?

~~~
chrismsnz
Welcome to what passes for the mainstream media here in New Zealand.

~~~
mahmud
The media crisis befalls both Trans-Tasman nations. SBS did a segment on news
broadcasts across NSW and found out most "breaking news" segments were
recorded days in advance, and in one session where the announcer deliberately
changes outfits. Viewers would wait for updates on bushfires and other similar
regional crises and they would be "updated" on news about the flavor of the
month, rapist footie player leaving a nightclub or doing shopping.

American media, however, is as efficient and fervent for their corporate
sponsors as any militant death-squad. In America, the footie player's ethnic
origin would be researched and the rape case made into a race-war, or the
victim tied to a political party in some fringe manner.

------
ars
I still think they should have taken up googles offer to host them for free,
no strings attached,

[http://www.technewsworld.com/story/tech/google-wikipedia-
hos...](http://www.technewsworld.com/story/tech/google-wikipedia-
hosting-40554.html) <http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Google_hosting>
<http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Google_offers_to_help_Wikipedia>

~~~
kierank
Yahoo gave them some server space in Seoul at one point.

------
ramchip
I think some articles lately are too "news" and not enough "hacker". There's
very, very little information in this article, and Wikipedia being down for a
little while isn't especially intellectually stimulating.

------
macros
The perils of only having one datacenter :(

~~~
hga
I was reading some item (on HN probably) about how they have a big one in
Tampa, Florida, a small one in Amsterdam and are planning on building another
big one in Virginia.

That said, the article mentioned a time when a failure in Amsterdam lead to a
failure to fall over to Florida which took out the whole service for a good
while.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
I live in Tampa. We are the Lightning Capitol of North America {insert
Wikipedia link here}. Right now is the rainy season here, and generous amounts
of lightning. It's basically the monsoon season. So the power sucks here, and
even if you have excellent generators, as Home Shopping Network does, the
network connectivity is still bound by local limitations. Tampa is a terrible
place to put a data center.

~~~
_delirium
I think it's there for historical reasons, because Jimmy Wales used to live
there, so his company was there, and now it's a significant project to move
everything.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
It's well worth doing. Putting a datacenter in Tampa is like putting a lighter
factory in the middle of the fireworks district.

------
sliverstorm
Dear commenter: Wikipedia down? No, that's _not_ just like Google going down.

